
Show HN: API Spec Converter – Convert between different API definition formats - bbrennan
http://lucybot.github.io/api-spec-converter/
======
carsongross
Somewhat related, and I know this is so quixotic that it tips over into
absurdity, but I somehow managed to register the jschema.org domain in 2011,
and I've been working on an extremely simple schema format for JSON docs:

[http://jschema.org/](http://jschema.org/)

I've got some resources to dedicate to building some tools around this, and if
anyone is interested in participating please ping me.

~~~
boronine
You and me both: [http://www.teleport-json.org/](http://www.teleport-
json.org/) :)

------
colloqu
It would be nice to have a "Demo"-button to be able to display it immediately.
Could be only temporary available for 24h.

~~~
bbrennan
Sorry, not sure I understand. Display what?

